# Sales Price compared to MSRP



## wally151 (8 mo ago)

What are the 2 Series 228i sales prices going for compared to MSRP? We had an offer of about 6% over MSRP


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

228i's aren't exactly flying off the shelves down at the local BMW dealership. Neither are X1's and X2's, for that matter. BMW NA's biggest seller now is the X5, surpassing the X3. People who are buying BMW's now are going large.

Price a car on KBB.com. They show the "fair market value," which is presumably the average sales price in the area. From that, make the dealership an offer. It they take it, you've paid at least a fair price.. If they don't take your offer, your offier is too low.

That end-of-the-month thing actually works. That's because salesman's commission rate on all the cars they sold that month is based on the number of cars they sold that month. If you find a salesman who has low numbers, the sales manager will usually let him sell a car for less than his top salesman.


----------



## ABevan22 (Aug 4, 2015)

wally151 said:


> What are the 2 Series 228i sales prices going for compared to MSRP? We had an offer of about 6% over MSRP


I’d shop around. Prices are still a bit crazy with the chip shortage and other nonsense, but you should be able to find one for MSRP.


----------



## militarydave (Jul 6, 2016)

I was able to get a 2022 228i for 3k under MSRP. Ordered it back in late April, arrived in August from Leipzig.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

militarydave said:


> I was able to get a 2022 228i for 3k under MSRP. Ordered it back in late April, arrived in August from Leipzig.


 getting a car below MSRP these days is quite impressive


----------



## militarydave (Jul 6, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> getting a car below MSRP these days is quite impressive


No kidding! I was fortunate that the dealership honored the BMW USA military discount, owner loyalty program, and college graduate program adding up to 3k off MSRP. 

It pretty much covered the sales tax, as I did not have a trade in.


----------

